# Tin Ceiling



## jvc120er (Jan 24, 2008)

Has anyone installed a tin ceiling, or a "tin" looking ceiling (I think they make them in plastic now). Was it easy to install? Expensive? Are you happy with the finished product? I am considering putting it in a 10x20 formal dining room I am getting ready to start.

Thanks


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't installed one, but I just saw them do one on HGTV a couple weekends ago (I sound like a commercial for Holiday Inn Express don't I?).

Anyway, it looked fairly easy to do. I guess the panels have holes for the nails, and they interlock with eachother somehow. I'd have to really look at a panel to see how they did it. I can imagine it's pretty hard on the back/neck since you're on a ladder doing it, but they did a library and it looked great when they were done. They also used the tin/plastic crown moulding that matched, but I thought it was a bit much.

Good luck on your project!


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

there are male and female edges, tiles overlap kinda like a standing seam metal roof, special round headed nails thru punched holes. Most IMPORTANT thing is LAYOUT. Just like floor tile ya gotta work it out before you start nailing


----------

